
How to build dating apps? - steveappdev
https://medium.com/@mihirshah_/how-to-build-a-dating-application-55d5ca0c8f5c
======
sxswkint
I thought dating apps were dead, nonetheless, "MongoDB vs MySQL" cracked me
up.

